# Got some more stuff from the navy today.



## leavemealone (Mar 20, 2010)

The guy that was in charge of giving me the load of stuff from that naval destroyer last year called and said he had some more stuff for me.The pics below are a bunch of barrell connectors and some boards.The boards have 16 gold lidded IC's on each one.And to give you an idea of how big that big connector is.....it weighs almost 9 1/2 pounds by itself,and the pins are the largest female pins I have seen in my years of doing this.I have some mil-spec "double" triangle LSI chips coming next week,gold lids top and bottom,and some other various stuff,I'll post pics when I get them.
Johnny
sorry about the pics,my camera never got its coffee this morning.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 20, 2010)

How do you process those barrel connectors?

Nice looking. 

Since the stuff was free I'll give you $5.00 for it and even pay the shipping.... :twisted:


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd E-bay those big SOB's!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Nice score!


----------



## Irons (Mar 20, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> How do you process those barrel connectors?
> 
> Nice looking.
> 
> Since the stuff was free I'll give you $5.00 for it and even pay the shipping.... :twisted:



Labor is free. I think it will be a lot of work to dis-assemble those connectors.


----------



## leavemealone (Mar 20, 2010)

> I'll give you $5.00 for it and even pay the shipping....


Well heck if you insist on paying for shipping too........lol
Silver is right though,ebay may be my best bet after I pick through them.The chips will more than likely be sold to some friends of mine,for collector value,and I will probably process the sockets and whatever else is left.Also it is hard to tell from the picture,but in middle picture,those wires are gold.There were probably 50 of those in the shipment I got last year,and I was exstatic to see more this time around.Theres less than 10 in this load though  .But yes Irons it will take a lot of work to get at most of that material,and it's time that I will never get back,I think I will put some of it on ebay.
On a side note,to those of you that saw the picture of my leg earlier,I am sorry.It was a rather gruesome pic of an accident that I had last week,and I should not have posted it where I did,and I should have given some kind of warning as to the content.Hope I didn't offend anyone,and to those that have written and called,I am doing much better,thank you for your concern.
Johnny


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 20, 2010)

The wires on those small connectors are gold! That will be nice.


----------



## Irons (Mar 20, 2010)

leavemealone said:


> > I'll give you $5.00 for it and even pay the shipping....
> 
> 
> Well heck if you insist on paying for shipping too........lol
> ...



Get well soon. Getting crippled-up is a bummer. I spent 2 years in rehab therapy from an industrial accident, so I know what a bummer it is.


----------



## leavemealone (Mar 21, 2010)

> Get well soon. Getting crippled-up is a bummer. I spent 2 years in rehab therapy from an industrial accident, so I know what a bummer it is.


Thanks bud.I am kind of used to getting hurt.Broke both legs and one arm when I was 17,been hit with a chainsaw 3 times,one time almost took my left leg off.I've sewn myself up countless times from work.Its just the nature of my business,however this is a whole new animal to me.My leg looks like something out of a horror movie.I am sincerely scared that if it doesnt start getting better VERY quickly I may end up losing everything below the knee.I don't think I could mentally handle that.Plus I am into processing so big I can't imagine the impact this would have on that.Well I will try to keep you guys up to speed.
Johnny


----------



## butcher (Mar 21, 2010)

Johnny, your mental state will have a big part in healing, I too have had two crushed femurs and a broken back years ago, depression can slow healing. I hope you get back on your feet again, we can deal with more than we think we can when we have to, and our mental state can be a help or hinderance to how well we deal with life, take care.


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Apr 6, 2010)

Heh.... Looks like all Navy parts in all countries are the same))))))))))))


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 6, 2010)

SapunovDmitry said:


> Heh.... Looks like all Navy parts in all countries are the same))))))))))))



Yea it is called commercial espionage. They copy the US stuff. 8)


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 6, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> SapunovDmitry said:
> 
> 
> > Heh.... Looks like all Navy parts in all countries are the same))))))))))))
> ...



Hard to say who is copying who as most of it is usually Made in Taiwan...


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 6, 2010)

> Hard to say who is copying who as most of it is usually Made in Taiwan...



How true.


----------

